# What is your health care philosophy?



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

What is your philosophy on health care for your dog?

Natural?
Modern?
Whole health?
Vaccinations?

And why???


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I'll go first....

I am a believer in modern medicine mixed with natural medicine. I believe many ailments are based on diet and something lacking in the whole system. I don't believe that everything HAS to be natural and am well aware that modern medicine is failing in many aspects and creating problems such as super bugs but modern medicines do have their place and should be used as required.

I like to do minimum "health care". Don't fix it if it's not broke. No reason to do vaccinations every year when they aren't needed. However, in things such as tick diseases I've sen first hand how terrible they are. I don't take a chance and treat hard using modern medicines.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

I have a combined approach.

Natural:
Very limited vaccines (puppy shots, year booster, titers)
Raw diet
Natural treats
Supplements
Chinese medicine

Modern medicine:
Heartworm prevention (can't risk it in Florida)
Comfortis about 4 times a year
Medicine if really needed-but luckily Mikko has been a really healthy boy 

Also use things like VOM, chiro, would also use accupuncture.

I try to stay as natural as possible with Mikko, but I am open to medicine and stuff if needed of course. And some things like heartworm prevention I'm too scared not to use.


----------



## Jazmeena (Feb 9, 2012)

I am about the same as Jax08, I think modern medicine is sometimes overused, and I would like to use as many natural products/remedies as I can, but I do vaccinate regularly and use tick medication. Even while using tick meds (Advantix), Angel still ended up with a tick borne disease and had a nasty seizure because of it. I know some people do not approve of using the vaccines every year, but in my opinion, the risk of not vaccinating is worse than the the risk with vaccinations.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

I have learned a lot over the last 6 years since Kiya began having seizures, that changed everything for me.
I keep an open mind to any natural type treatment but have found that traditional western medicine is best for treating most aliments including heartworm prevention and tick borne illness.
I believe that puppies should be fully vaccinated along with 1st year boosters, rabies as requiered by law. My 2 older dogs have not been vaccinated other than rabies for several years.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Modern medicine with an emphasis in preventative medicine. Prevention is always better than a treatment, management or a cure. What's the saying? An ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure 

I don't excessively vaccinate or treat. If they are genuinely sick, I will seek out modern medical treatment. I don't do natural/holistic therapies.

I come from a medical background and am in the medical/science field so that's probably why I don't go down the natural treatments road.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Anyone else care to share?


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i use all of the practices you listed. certain things work with
certain practices. usuing a combo doesn't hurt.



Jax08 said:


> What is your philosophy on health care for your dog?
> 
> Natural?
> Modern?
> ...


----------

